# sticks in canada



## CiNcO dOsE (Oct 19, 2003)

does anybody have any recommendations/suggestions where to get a good and reasonable priced pair of sticks (rattan) in canada?!

any comments on sticks with carvings on the handle?!  wont they give you more blisters or callouses from the  carved part!?

do people wrap/tape the hitting part of their sticks to protect the sticks?!  safety?!  prolong the life of the stick?!  prevent some shredding?!  would i have to do this once i start hitting with them?!

thanks everyone.

:duel:


----------



## bart (Oct 19, 2003)

Some people wrap the handle. But my calusses get ripped off by that so I don't. I only wrap the ends of my sticks and only when they start to fray. The reason is multifold:

1. It stems some of the fraying and extends the life of the stick. 
2. It stops the fraying pieces from getting into my eyes or my training partners eyes.
3. It helps identify whose stick is whose. 
4. It helps keep a stick together that is in danger of being broken, so that the broken piece won't fly off hit someone else.

I wrap my sticks when they initially begin to show some damage.  If you wait too long, then it doesn't do much good for longevity. I use cloth hockey tape or hospital tape and only enough to wrap around the stick in one layer. 

I tend to go through about 2 to 4 sticks a month although some last longer than others, sometimes up to 5 or 6 months.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bart _
> *I tend to go through about 2 to 4 sticks a month *



Wow, I guess I am not hitting hard enough!


----------



## pknox (Oct 19, 2003)

I wonder if that also depends on stick weight, too.  I have had two pairs over the last year.  One pretty light, and the other pretty heavy.  The light ones seemed to splinter after only about a dozen training sessions, but the heavy ones are still going strong after almost 3 times that.  The veneer has completely peeled off of them in most places, but they have not yet begun to splinter.  

I've also noticed that the heavy ones still have nodes on them, while the light do not.  I was always told that leaving the nodes on makes the stick stronger, but I'm not sure how true that is.


----------



## Cruentus (Oct 19, 2003)

Check out Warriors Den supply in links from the WMAA website.

Tim Hartman has a very high quality rattan at reasonable prices.

If you come to my camp ( hate to shamelessly plug, but it is right around the corner from you) I KNOW that Tim will be selling some good rattan, as well as other training tools (training knives, clothing, etc.). THis will save you on shipping if you can make it.

Bart gave a good explaination on taping sticks.

I use electrical tape when I tape mine, though. I just personally prefer it over other kinds of tape, cause if it shreds it doesn't get sticky!


----------



## CiNcO dOsE (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *Check out Warriors Den supply in links from the WMAA website.
> 
> Tim Hartman has a very high quality rattan at reasonable prices.
> ...





good stuff.  thanks all.


paul:
i sent you an email about the seminar/camp.  i'll send you another one if you didint get it.


----------



## Black Grass (Oct 20, 2003)

d. dela vega ,

I'm combining 2 post here for you.

1) Rattan in Canada. the best rattan sticks I have ever gotten are from a furniture store here in  Toronto called Bamboo Bazar. You buy the complete cane and ger it cut down to the size you need. You can get different weights and densities.

2) Arnis in Windsor,Ont. I'm a former Windsor boy and practitioner of Bakbakan Kalis Ilustrisimo. I make frequent trips to Windsor. Also I know a Modern Arnis/JKD kali instructor in Windsor. Please contact me at bakbakantoronto@hotmail.com if you are interested.

Vince Bollozos
aka Black Grass 
www.bakbakan.com


----------



## Cruentus (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by d. dela vega _
> *good stuff.  thanks all.
> 
> 
> ...



Ah...time to check my personal e-mails again!


----------

